# This was the reason for me ignoring my tank last month



## GreenNeedle (29 Jun 2008)

I have quite literally 'pimped my *ride*'





After a couple of problems with my chain and rear cassette I decided whilst repairing the problems that I would upgrade quite a few things.  As per usual I got tottaly carried away and spent far too much as follows:

New Carbon Handlebars
New Carbon Stem
New Carbon Seatpost 
New Carbon Saddle (not the leather bit of course. lol)
New Chainrings and cranks
New Front Derraillieur
New Bottom Bracket
New Wheels
New Tyres
New Computer
New Brake Cables and Outers
New downtube adjusters
And of course new bar tape to match the saddle and tyres he, he.














I know you lot will be asking why I didn't buy a new bike instead?  Answer of course is as usual good hunting on ebay meant that after selling what I replaced I hadn't really spent that much. lol

Someone needs to stop me cos everything I start I go overboard with.  Right back on with rescaping and restocking.  I feel the wallet opening again. Aw naw 

Andy


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Jul 2008)

I would like to say, that is very sexy...

I've been getting into my bike commute a bit lately.  Building up slowly to make my journey longer (currently a measley 2.5 miles each way).  Doing 8 miles a day now   Well, I was till I snapped a spoke.  Need to get to the bike shop and get it repaired!

I'm on a Trek 7.5FX hybrid.  So much faster than my MTB


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Jul 2008)

I bike 8Â½ miles to work and then the same back 5 days a week 48 weeks a year.

Thats 4000 miles a year just on the commute.lol  and then I go out for some more 'enjoyment'

This still has some way to go.  Currently has cheap Michelin tyres and cheap Shimano wheels on but money is tight.

By the end of the year it will have some top Continental Racing tyres on, maybe better wheels and the handlebar tape will be black too.  This may mean I have to get a black saddle but we'll see.

Andy


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jul 2008)

How long does that take you?


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Jul 2008)

Depends

Normally between 25 and 30 minutes.  All dependent on wind direction, rain or not and wether I am wearing Lycra or not.  I usually just go in the clothes I'll be wearing under my overalls.  plus always have a rucksack which isn't very aerodynamic.

Andy


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jul 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Depends
> 
> Normally between 25 and 30 minutes.  All dependent on wind direction, rain or not and wether I am wearing Lycra or not.  I usually just go in the clothes I'll be wearing under my overalls.  plus always have a rucksack which isn't very aerodynamic.
> 
> Andy



is that it? i thought it would be longer than that.


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Jul 2008)

Topping 20mph for most of the journey.  One section closer to 30mph.  Not too many stops either.

Andy


----------

